# Roccat Kone Maus lagt



## Yaeger (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir vorgestern eine Kone Maus gekauft, die immer mehr lagt. Das heisst der Mauszeiger hängt alle paar Sekunden für ca 1 Sekunde fest , dann bewegt er sich wieder.

Wie man sich vorstellen kann, ist das in Games ziemlich nervig. Es passiert aber auch auf der Windows Desktop Oberfläche.

Ich benutze Windows Vista 64 Home Premium als OS.

Natürlich dachte ich zuerst es wäre ein Hardwaredefekt. Nach Deinstallation des Kone Treibers war das Hängenbleiben des Zeigers aber verschwunden.

Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal an den Support von Roccat wenden und wollte nur mal hier im Forum fragen, ob das noch weiteren Kone Besitzern so geht.


----------



## b0s (13. Oktober 2008)

Hast du die USB Polling Rate auf 1000 Hz? Hast du sie mal auf was niedrigeres gestellt?


----------



## kaliber1000 (13. Oktober 2008)

andere maustreiber auf jeden fall auch runterhauen vorher. bei mir läufts ganz sauber.


----------



## Yaeger (13. Oktober 2008)

b0s schrieb:


> Hast du die USB Polling Rate auf 1000 Hz? Hast du sie mal auf was niedrigeres gestellt?



könnte ich mal versuchen. ich denke aber , dass es ein Treiberproblem ist, da das ruckeln nicht vorkommt, wenn ich die Kone Maus ohne Konetreiber benutze.


den vorherigen maustreiber meiner razer diamondback habe ich deinstalliert, sollte eigentlich komplett weg sein.


----------



## CyrussM (13. Oktober 2008)

Die USB Polling rate findest du im Treiber auf der dritten seite/reiter. Evt kommt dein PC nicht damit klar, stells mal etwas langsamer und teste mal. Auch könnte es am USB Port liegen , steck die Maus mal in einen anderen. 

Hat dein USB nen eigenen IRQ? Oder sharen sich 100 geräte den IRQ mit dem USB, könnte dann auch mit der Pollingrate probleme machen. Hm , bzw hatte die Razor nicht auch 1000hz ? 

Lustigerweise lief bei mir die Maus erst in einem externen passiven USB Hub richtig. Hatte aber auch keine Lagg Probleme.


Kenne den razor treiber nicht so gut, aber das Tool DriverCleanerPE1.5 hat eine option zum entfernen von Treiber Rückständen von razor Mäusen. Vieleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Yaeger (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Tipps. Werde das mit der Polling Rate dann doch mal versuchen.
Und natürlich mal den DriverCleaner drüber laufen lassen, ev sind ja doch noch Treiberrückstände irgendwo.


----------



## kaliber1000 (13. Oktober 2008)

schreib ne mail da kommst direkt zu entwicklern teilweise, war bei mir zumindest so bei meiner makrofrage


----------



## Yaeger (13. Oktober 2008)

kaliber1000 schrieb:


> schreib ne mail da kommst direkt zu entwicklern teilweise, war bei mir zumindest so bei meiner makrofrage



Jop, hab ich gestern gleich gemacht


----------



## Yaeger (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok, im Moment siehts so aus, als wäre das ganze ein Hardwaredefekt der Maus gewesen. Hab mir vorhin ne andere geholt, und die läuft ohne ruckeln und haken. Mal abwarten


----------



## .ARROGANT (30. Oktober 2010)

Abend.
Ich sehe, dass das Thema mit einer "erfolgreichen" Lösung geschlossen wurde , allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass es auch eine andere Möglichkeeit geben muss dieses Problem zu bewältigen.
Der Grund für diesen Post ist der selbe wie bei dir.
Vor 1 Woche hatte ich mir bei GAMERSWARE eine Roccat Pyra bestelt,leider ist mir direkt ins auge gefallen, dass da was nich stimmen kann, die Maus hängt durchgehend, aber nicht jede sekunde, sondern alswenn da ein Wackelkontakt wäre. Wenn cih sie zum Beispiel nach rechts oben schieben möchste muss ich über meinen ganzen Schreibtisvh ziehen, damit ich ankomme, weil sie einfach durchgehend stockt. Liegt is an Roccat, oder is mein Produkt einfach nur Mislungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Oktober 2010)

Verwendest du eine Unterlage? Wenn ja, welche?

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Mäuse von Roccat anscheinend ganz besonders empfindlich sind was die Unterlagen angeht.
Meine stockte auch immer auf dem Tisch und diversen Unterlagen bis ich mir als Unterlage das Roccat Sota Mauspad gekauft hatte, dann wars weg.


----------



## .ARROGANT (30. Oktober 2010)

Jaa, leider muss ich das sogar, weil sie sich sonst garnicht bewegen lässt...
Ich hab ein: Revoltec Lightpad 
Als mauspad,bei anderen mäusen hat alles super funktioniert


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du das TCU eingeschaltet hast, dann mach das mal aus. Die Funktion stört in den meisten Fällen mehr als sie nutzt. Ansonsten kann es sein das der Sensor nicht mit dem Pad klar kommt da er eh nicht gut ist.


----------



## .ARROGANT (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für diei Hilfe, hab die Maus zurückgehisckt, es  war einWackelkontakt , sodass der laser alle paar mili sec ausfiel. Allerdings, muss ich sagen, dass Roccat -Mäuse sich wirklich nur mit dem besten zufrieden geben, d.h wenn du keine Unterlage hast, bzw mauspad  kannst du sie in die Tonne hauen, auch jez noch muss ich druck ausüben, damit der Sensor greift...
Der Support  von RoCCAT wwar gut, allerdings kann ich dem Produkt Pyra leider nur einen Daumen nach unten geben


----------



## .ARROGANT (21. Dezember 2010)

Hilfe, das selbe Problem tritt wieder bei der neuen auf, also liegt es eindeutig an dem allgemeinen produkt und nicht an einzelnen Prosuktionsfehlern.
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet , oder Vorschläge äußert.
Wenn es hilft , kann ich mal ein kurzes video drehen, wie meine maus hängt.


----------

